# connecting to a 1336 drive



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know about Plus drives, but the Force drives can be unloaded with Drive Explorer, DriveTools, etc.

Edit... looks like Plus and Force use the same protocol.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

It uses SCANportT communications protocol. Call your Allen Bradley rep, he should have everything you need.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

drsparky said:


> It uses SCANportT communications protocol. Call your Allen Bradley rep, he should have everything you need.


Yeah, that's what I noticed too, which is what makes me think that DriveTools will unload it just fine.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A finale thought, lots of options on 1336s, if you contact AB have the full model number and serial number ready. 
Chuck


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You can probably download the software from their web site. Most manufacturers provide this for free, to anyone. Never know about AB though. They can be a little difficult.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

twgreen said:


> I need to connect to a 1336 plus drive to suck its brains out. I know I can get the parameters through the HMI but this would be pretty time consuming since I have 5 of them to do.
> My question is what software do I need and where can I get the comm cable? I have been backing up all of our drive/PLC files and these drives have been overlooked. I am guessing that the they were installed by a contractor in 1997 and not touched since. Thank you for the any help advice you can give.


All you need is "Drive explorer" as mentioned already or "Drive executive". From the scan port cable on you're VFD connect to a *1203-sss adapter* AKA "anacanda". Then from the anacanda connect a *1203-SFC* "9-pin D shell" cable to connect serially to your PC/laptop. I've done this many times with 1305/1336 drives. As far as where to get the cable and adapter our company gets them from our local supplier. The software can be downloaded from the Rockwell Automation website.


----------

